# [SOLVED] MCP73 Ethernet not recognized

## dudumomo

Hello everyone,

I had a problem with my MB on my Gentoo crunch box, so I had to change it.

I got one with MCP73 and after changing it, I was unable to get access to internet with it.

So I've compiled my kernel (2.6.30-4) with the Nforce Ethernet Support, first in-kernel, without sucess, then as a module and I did modprobe on it, but still without success.

So I don't have any idea how to do it...

I would love some help   :Very Happy: 

Any idea ? Do I have to activate something else ?

Thank you !Last edited by dudumomo on Sun Jan 24, 2010 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cyker

Double check the NIC; Many nForce boards use, for some reason, extra chips for LAN. For instance my old nForce board used a Marvell chip for networking instead of using the built-in one!

----------

## cach0rr0

if forcedeth is correct for your NIC, then you should see errors thrown whenever you try and modprobe it (check 'dmesg') output

If you paste your lspci -n in here we should be able to tell you if indeed this is the correct driver.

----------

## dudumomo

Thanks for your answers.

With dmesg, I got these maybe interesting things :

```
forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 20

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1d:7d:e4:f0:a9

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3
```

(If you want the whole command output, just tell me)

and lspci -n gives me :

```
00:00.0 0600: 10de:07c1 (rev a2)

00:00.1 0500: 10de:07cb (rev a2)

00:01.0 0500: 10de:07cd (rev a1)

00:01.1 0500: 10de:07ce (rev a1)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:07cf (rev a1)

00:01.3 0500: 10de:07d0 (rev a1)

00:01.4 0500: 10de:07d1 (rev a1)

00:01.5 0500: 10de:07d2 (rev a1)

00:01.6 0500: 10de:07d3 (rev a1)

00:02.0 0500: 10de:07d6 (rev a1)

00:03.0 0601: 10de:07d7 (rev a2)

00:03.1 0c05: 10de:07d8 (rev a1)

00:03.2 0500: 10de:07d9 (rev a1)

00:03.4 0500: 10de:07c8 (rev a1)

00:04.0 0c03: 10de:07fe (rev a1)

00:04.1 0c03: 10de:056a (rev a1)

00:08.0 0101: 10de:056c (rev a1)

00:09.0 0403: 10de:07fc (rev a1)

00:0a.0 0604: 10de:056d (rev a1)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:056e (rev a1)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:056f (rev a1)

00:0d.0 0604: 10de:056f (rev a1)

00:0e.0 0106: 10de:07f4 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 0200: 10de:07dc (rev a2)

01:07.0 0c00: 104c:8024

02:00.0 0300: 10de:05e6 (rev a1)

```

Just before trying Nforce as a module, I've tried to activate everything....without success too...

I'm going to try to find whether it is nforce chips or not. (MB: GA-73PVM-SH)

----------

## cach0rr0

k, so i just double and triple checked, forcedeth is indeed the correct driver for your NIC

between the page in my sig, and a grep of the kernel sources, i can say that with absolute confidence

```

laptop02 ~ # grep -i 0x07dc /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/forcedeth.c

                PCI_DEVICE(0x10DE, 0x07DC),

```

I don't see any actual errors in your dmesg output

```

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20 

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64 

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:1d:7d:e4:f0:a9 

forcedeth 0000:00:0f.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

```

That's all quite normal, so unless you see other errors after that, nothing pertinent in there (try dmesg |grep -i forcedeth ). So I'm starting to wonder if we're simply looking at a configuration issue; can you please post the output of the following

```

cat /proc/net/dev

ifconfig -a

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## dudumomo

Thank for your help.

dmesg |grep -i forcedeth give me the same result

Ohh, you're right ! Configuration problem. It is not eth0 anymore, but eth1

ifconfig eth1 up following by a dhcp on it, and it runs !

How to activate this one and disable eth0

Something with /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to delete and add the new one ?

EDIT : Okay I find on the Gentoo doc how to do it : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

I'm going to try.

EDIT2:

It works !!

Thank you so much, both of you.

----------

